# Carpenter bees



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

There's quite a few threads relating to carpenter bees. I always heard Sevin dust or boric acid. I don't know of any natural elixir (like baking soda and mouthwash) that gets rid of them.........

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/carpenter-bees-381753/


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Hidden,
If multiple bees are coming and going from a hole somewhere i don't think they are carpenter bees. Not a pro, but the carpenter bees are more solitary. Bumble bees, yellow jackets, wasps, and honey bees will all have a nest and many bees.

As for quick and simple I use Seven dust. It is biodegradable thus the name "7" implying 7 days I think. But it kills on contact. 

I had a nest of yellow jackets that didn't like me using my weer wacker anywhere near them, got me 6 times. Once i saw the hole they came from I tossed a few tablespoons of 7 dust right where they would walk through it coming or going. Most died within a few inches but within an hour they were all gone even the stragglers that were returning.

Used the seven in several other places and same instant results.

Bud


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

As gymshu stated it'e Sevin dust the critter killer, the number 7 has nothing to do with it.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sevin-Gr...35&wl11=local&wl12=17128925&wl13=1004&veh=sem


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have a few carpenter bees that like to drill into a rake board on my barn. They make relitively shallow holes and they've never done any structural damage. I just leAve them alone. They'll move on eventually.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

hidden 1 said:


> What homemade concoctions work best to kill off..right then ,those pesky carpenter bees .An can be put in the holes bored also.
> I'VE heard of many things from gas to mothballs to wd40 to carb cleaner to boric acid ,etc.. but looking for what works best...the store bought stuff is a joke!
> 
> Thanks


first find their hole or hole's they drill a 3/8 hole late at nite plug the hole with a 3.8 dowl no need for spray or dust they drill in the hole than a tunnel long wase just plug hole that is what i done and no more bees


----------

